
58% of high-performance employees say they need more quiet work spaces - sharjeelsayed
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/15/58-of-high-performance-employees-say-they-need-more-quiet-work-spaces.html
======
abhv
My summary: article is bogus clickbait.

This is a classic example of a biased survey leading to BOGUS results. If you
click on the "anonymous survey" link in the article, you see that the author
phrased the questions in a way that automatically confirms the hypothesis (as
opposed to _testing_ it)!

Your current office environment: *

Is too noisy... Is too distracting... Is too open... Is too crowded... Does
not have enough private quiet spaces... Is too quiet... Is too cold... Is too
warm...

------
jijojv
As a HPE - this is spot on.

